# Aries - 10 weeks



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

Aries is our newest addition. After the loss of Mako, my husband was very depressed and has been looking for the perfect Pittie puppy since. We found Aries and scooped him up as his owner couldn't keep him any longer. We are providing him with a wonderful home and the older dogs get along with him great!! Here are some pictures!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yay! He's adorable! And I'm glad you found someone China likes too!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

Congratulations! So glad everyone is happy!


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Awww. He's cute. It's great that they all get along so well!!!!! :biggrin: Puppies are the best!


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

Wonderful!!! :biggrin:


----------

